#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Calculate issue accross two differetn tables in a measure

## concatch

Hi,

I'm having an issue with a calculate function

In table bb I have a measure called Total Subscribers and in Table ru I have a measure called Total Data Rated Usage which is a measure.

What I would like to do is have a measure that returns subscribers that have Total Data Rated Usage > 5.

My formula is below. The error I receive is as follows:

Calculation error in measure 'bb'[Measure 2]: A function 'CALCULATE' has been used in a True/False expression that is used as a table filter expression. This is not allowed.

=CALCULATE(bb[Total Subscribers],ru[Total Data Rated Usg]>5)

Thanks in advance

----------

